# Happy belated birthday Einstein :)



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My little boy Einstein turned 1 yesterday and we were so busy making it a great day for him I didn't have time to post some pictures. So here they are. Happy birthday buddy!!!


PS Sorry for the sideways pictures, I didn't realize they would come out like that. Don't worry though, just tilt your head a little bit


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

:birthday: Such a handsome guy, happy birthday!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you!! Happy birthday to Odin as well (if the date next to the name in your signature is the birthdays  )


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy WOofday and many more!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Bday! Jake turned one yesterday, too!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy belated birthday,Einstein. Youre a very handsome 1 yr old.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy B'day Einstein and I must say that the first pic he is in, he does look like very smart


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Einstein! It looks like he had a lot of fun on his b-day.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks everyone for the birthday wishes


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

First, Happy birhtday!!:birthday:!!!
Second, All I can say is..:crazy::wild::silly::happyboogie::laugh::shocked:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
HES GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank u! yea he's my pride and joy lol


----------

